# Min-Max-Prinzip



## Sanix (8. Jan 2010)

Hi,
Wegen des Studiums mussten wir eine Mühle Spiel programmieren und eine KI. Diese bewertet einen Spielstand. Der Spielbaum berechnet alle möglichen Züge auf eine bestimmte Spieltiefe und die Blätter werden nachher bewertet.
Dies funktioniert. Nur spielt die KI viel besser, wenn der Baum nur einen Zug berechnet, sprich das Min Max Prinzip nicht einsetzt, sondern direkt den am Besten bewerteten Spielstand nimmt.

Macht das Sinn oder ist es eher möglich, dass es im Spielbaum einen Fehler gibt?


----------



## Marco13 (8. Jan 2010)

Mehr als: "Ja, da hast du wohl einen Fehler gemacht" kann man dazu kaum sagen. Schau vielleicht mal, ob irgendwas mit den Vorzeichen nicht stimmt, und mach notfalls ein paar Debug-Ausgaben rein...


----------



## Sanix (8. Jan 2010)

Diese Antwort reicht mir auch schon. Weil die Baum hat jemand anders gemacht. Das Dumme ist halt immer, rauszufinden bei wem der Fehler liegt.
Mit Debugausgaben sieht alles nicht schlecht aus, aber so ein Tree zu debuggen ist auch nicht einfach, da man sich unmögliche alle States anschauen kann.


----------

